# NHT HDP-2



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Has anyone heard a pair of NHT HDP-2s? I found a pair for $99 and thought that they may work well as surrounds. I am unsure how well they would match my Dynaudio mains and center. 

I'm currently using 4 Kefs from the KHT 2005.2 for rear/surround and plan on adding 2 (I would add 4 if I could afford them) more Dynaudios for rears. However, I've always liked dipoles for rear/surrounds, and the NHT would work better in my room than the Kefs because of placement issues.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You need to make sure the tonal balance matches your Kefs so they are less noticeable.
Although for $99, and if you could use them elsewhere if they don't work, I would consider trying them.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Actually, I bought them for ~$75! They are dipole speakers, so I put them on the side in a THX arrangement. They do a pretty good job of matching the Dynaudios mains & center. Thanks!!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Nice score Gary! matching the surrounds in not as important as you front sound stage, once you re run auto room correction it would most likely compensate for any slight tonal differences.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Nice score Gary! matching the surrounds in not as important as you front sound stage, once you re run auto room correction it would most likely compensate for any slight tonal differences.


I agree. I doubt that I'd be able to find a set of Dynaudio dipoles for $75! Matching the center to the mains made a HUGE difference; audio became seamless across the front stage. Adding the dipoles on the side was a HUGE improvement, too. I AM seriously considering adding another set of Dyns for the surrounds.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

BTW-If (more likely _when_) I get the Dynaudios for surrounds, I'll be able to ditch my 56lb. 6 channel THX amp; I plan on getting an integrated to run the dipoles AND use as a phono input.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For $75 its hard to pass up on getting a second pair for the rears.


----------

